# good playalong stuff?



## Gab (Sep 7, 2011)

*good playalong stuff*

Hello,

I am looking for some good playalong stuff for classical music (like the famous Aebersold books & CD for jazz).
I do not have time to play with "real" people for the moment, and I am a bit bored of playing alone, so I'd like to find accompaniments for flute (and saxophone..??), because I am bored of playing alone!

I have found a few books, but as it is quite expensive, I would like to have your advice before I buy anything!

(and i've also tried to play with crappy midi files, but the sound is really aweful)

thanks a lot!


----------



## Gab (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello again,

at least I've found a website that seems to be pretty cool: http://www.weezic.com
it is possible to get the sheet + the accompaniments for a lot of pieces.

I hope it will help some people having the same problem as me


----------

